# Sram Force



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a 5.5 Madone with Force I think it is 09 but not sure I ordered the bike in Nov 08 but the problem I am having is the front derailleur does not trim like the Red does. should it act like the red on trim? thanks for any info


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

can you post a pic? it may or may not be 09 force.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

hope this is good enough


----------



## chicagocmr (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bumble Bee*

That is an 08 bike with first generation force on it. It'll have trim in the small ring. You could also get the 09 controls and it will have trim in the big ring with shorter stroke on the DoubleTap lever and all the reach adjustment of the current stuff. Plus the 09 levers will look the same. If you get the 2010 levers, they will be the same but have graphics that mimic the RED styling. Hope that helps.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks for your input helps alot. the bike is a P1 I did not get the bike till mid of Jan09 so I sure hope the bike is a 09. If you look at the front fork it is the new updated unit without the crown on it like Lance and Levi,s new ride, it has the speed trap in the fork. I went round and round with trek thinking I got the down graded fork but they said it was the new and improved one. I hear there going to put a speed trap on the chain stay for cadence for 2010. On the SRAM is the shorter stroke on the front ring? if it is it needs to be shorter and I will change the shifters but I think I will go to the red shifters. but I am not to happy if the group on this bike is 08 when it should be at least 09 group. the build of the bike was placed on 11/25/08 sure hope it is a 09 bike and the group should be 09 my thinking at least. 
But it does not have trim on the big ring so it must be 08 group right? 
and as far as the the color yea I am a Armstrong nut swinger been a fan from his start of bike racing, My wife and I stayed up and watched all his tour wins, and lost alot of sleep over them. I quite biking the end of 93 that was the worst mistake I ever made. in early 08 I was told I would never see 09 (Cancer) I am still here and back on the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## chicagocmr (Oct 4, 2007)

JSummers, on second look I thought that might be a LS bike. Looks good. That is totally first gen force shifters on that bike though. The 2nd gen levers have a shifter flag that is a bit more square and looks like the RED DoubleTap lever. Plus, the 2nd gen shifter has reach adjust on the shift and brake levers with big ring trip. Just so you know.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicago Thanks for all the info, I figured as much on the year after your first post guess I will talk to Trek and see why I did not get the 09 group on the bike, but I am sure they will come up with some reason why I have the 08 group. I would love to have the trim on the big ring. BTW do you work for SRAM?


----------



## chicagocmr (Oct 4, 2007)

JSummers, gald I could help a little. Either way, I hope you enjoy the stuff. JSYK, RED has the same shift performance. They used the same design will all the road parts. A lot of people are used to expecting different shift quality with the other S. Just a big SRAM fan.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

That bike is an 09 but it does have a downgraded fork. It is the same fork on the 5.1 madone. The new design hasn't come out yet and won't debut until the tour this year on the bikes and then out to the public until August. Each level of carbon got their own fork. The 4 series and the 5.1 had that fork, the rest of the five series had the special carbon bonded legs to a light aluminum steer tube, and the 6 series had the XXX lite fork that was full carbon minus the Aluminum tabs where the wheel goes.

The force group is the 08' model that does not have big chainring trim. The 09 levers have a longer lever blade and the trim feature and zero loss on the front shifter. The 2010 that is coming out is essentially the same shifter with unidirectional carbon and painted magnesium shift levers.

It looks like your bike was built just on the cusp of getting the new 09 levers, witch was all that was changed from 08 to 09.

All that being said it is a sick looking bike and I am sure rides great!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

chicagocmr said:


> JSYK, RED has the same shift performance. They used the same design will all the road parts.



Even 2010 Force doesn't include ZeroLoss on the rear shifting... not as critical as on the front, but still a performance difference.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

[ as far as the fork goes I hope you are wrong because other wise they lied to me. I do have Trek checking out this post. I was told that I have the updated fork by a trek rep and it has the speed trap. I paid for the 5.5 P1 with about 1K in custom paint they better not be trying to B.S. me. 

The force group is the 08' model that does not have big chainring trim. The 09 levers have a longer lever blade and the trim feature and zero loss on the front shifter. The 2010 that is coming out is essentially the same shifter with unidirectional carbon and painted magnesium shift levers. Looks like they are the 08 levers when they should be the 09, sure the 09 group was out well before Jan 09. If I just took a bike 5.5 Madone off the shelf then I can see you get what ever it has on it but due to the fact I ordered a P1 custom it should have all up to date gear on the bike, plus I had to waite longer then I was told it was going to take to be done.

It looks like your bike was built just on the cusp of getting the new 09 levers, witch was all that was changed from 08 to 09.

All that being said it is a sick looking bike and I am sure rides great![/QUOTE]
I love the bike and the ride, but if the fork is wrong they need to man up and get it back to the shop (Trek) and paint the right fork and get it on the bike and change the shifters on the bike. I ordered a P1 not a off the shelf bike. The thing that make me check into the shifters is I had Campy back in 1992 ergo power that had a butt load of trim and it was only eight speed this was on the big ring, figured at least by 2008 the U.S. and japs would figure out how to have trim on the big ring.

now as far as the group goes what do I like better campy of Sram? the 8 speed ergo power stuff worked pretty dam good for back in 1992. Sram I guess I am still getting use to it but I am not happy about the trim, I cross ring alot because I have been off the bike so long, and I am using the gears for what they were put on there for, but I Like to get on the big ring and stay there and just use the rear cogs. Lots of Hills here in K.S. and I also have a compact crank and you jump down to the small ring gear in the front then you have to jump down on the rear cogs quick or your leg speed goes off the map, I have lost the chain a few times doing that. now I wish I would of just got the std crank instead of the compact but I can deal with it. The double tap it is a love hate thing, when your racing a crit and miss a gear I get pretty pissed when I am already on blow up and trying to hang on and miss a shift. either over shift or under shift, I think when I start running out of gas I start making mistakes. The campy you could be brain dead wack the shifter in gear she goes. With that being said I need some more time with the sram.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

*reply from Trek*

Jim,


I checked with our P1 guys because I wasn’t sure on this. In regards to the fork, all new 5 series bikes going forward are getting this fork. It is identical to the previous fork just without the dust cap piece. For 2010 this is how they will all be coming and current 5 series P1 bikes are coming that way as well. As for the Force group, unfortunately we weren’t getting complete ’09 groups from Sram until March or April of this year and any bikes built before that time would have the previous generation Force. I hope that clears everything up, sorry for any confusion.


Ride on,


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

trust me it is not identical to the previous 5 series madone fork without the dust cap.

This is from trek
2009 5.2 fork description.
Bontrager Race X Lite w/E2 aluminum steerer, carbon crown and legs

2009 5.1 fork description
Bontrager Race Lite, carbon w/E2 aluminum steerer; SpeedTrap compatible

the 2009 5.2 fork is not speed trap compatable. Your Fork weighs a lot more than the current 5.2 and 5.5 series fork. For 2010 they may be coming with that but for 2009 you should have gotten a much lighter fork without speed trap capabilities. 

You can go into any trek dealer and see that none of the 5.2 and above have the lesser fork on them. The 5.1 will have the fork you have.


this is what your fork should look like

* 3D-forged one-piece steerer and crown design saves 100 grams.
* Reverse bond crown and fork leg design replaces solid aluminum with hollow carbon.
* 1.5 inch built-in, self-aligning lower bearing race.
* Increases strength at the highest stress location of the fork.
* Tool-less installation. No machining or pounding required. No cups, no races to install.
* Increased tire clearance.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

I am with you, But in the 09 catalog if you read they say the 09 5.5 comes with speed trap. now do I have the lighter fork or the right fork? I can say this one thing for sure they are not going to change it, there standing there ground and saying it is the right fork.
Now on the shifting part I think I am going to go the sram red group and put the force on my sons Scott CR1 but I am going to have to buy him a big boy crank so I will have spare crank and also I should get him the 2010 shifters, then I will have a pile of junk you cant give away:mad2: he wants a cyclecross bike maybe I will get him a frame set build it up with the left over junk I will have.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

no have neither the lighter fork nor the fork on the rest of the 5.2 or the 5.5 models for this year.

08 force was not that bad.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder when Trek will start doing 2010 Force and 2010 Ultegra on Project One. I'm almost ready to order a 5-series with Force, but I want 2010 components. I'd also like to see what happens with the 2010 Madone.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

No P1 for 5 yet only 6. I would say make sure you tell them when you order your bike 2010 sram force only. 2010 Madone looks good, check out the fork on the 2010 looks like mine. and if you read back on the speed trap in the chain stay thats way cool. I would get the new one but momma would kill me. I would give my son the 2009 Madone but he is a Scott Lover. Mark Cavendish is his boy along with George Hincapie so I am stuck with the 09


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

P1 is available for both... its just that the 5 isn't really changing very much. I'm considering upgrading my Scott CR1 to a Madone6... a little disappointed at lack of BB30 (I guess they're pretty proud of the BB90).


----------

